

Show HN: Web Timer, a Chrome extension to keep track of how you use the Web - dskang
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ggnjbdfgigejghknieofeahaknkjafim

======
stravid
Thank you very much! I love the fact that the code is on GitHub. Do you plan
adding features or should I make a fork for things like:

# hours browsed per day history

Anyway, thanks again!

~~~
dskang
No problem. I'm currently busy with another project, but if you do add
additional functionality, submit a pull request! I'd love to see what people
come up with.

------
zerostar07
Great Idea! So how does it count time? time spent on a tab? What if you have
multiple windows open?

In any case, I expect more threads tomorrow with optimal web time management
strategies.

~~~
dskang
Thanks! It counts time by looking at the URL on the active tab every three
seconds. Even if you have multiple windows open, it only counts time for the
active tab. And if there is no active tab (i.e. Chrome does not have focus),
then it doesn't count time at all.

------
nathanpc
Awesome work, congratulations! I'll definitely going to test this out. :)

After I try it for a week I'll make a fork on GitHub and try to help improve
it.

~~~
dskang
Great! Looking forward to seeing your improvements!

------
dskang
Source code: <https://github.com/dskang/webtimer>

------
fridek
You should consider adding badges. For example: wasted 4+ hours on
9gag/facebook in one day.

~~~
denzil_correa
You can also add a way to share these badges with your buddies across
Facebook, Twitter etc. It would be cool.

